# Just starting group session for speech delay and possible autism



## Plex

hi,

My son is almost 3 and a half and he has been referred through his HV to IDS and SALT and we will be attending group therapy sessions soon too. I have an appointment with his peadiatrician this month aswell. 

Its all so overwhelming :( Last year, I really didnt think my son had a problem, but i still went ahead with the process as i didnt want to chance my judgement at being un-biased, I was worried that i was wrong not to worry :dohh:

It turns out that the more this process goes on, the more I believe he needs this, Im scared he has autism. Not the autism itself, just the prejudice and bullying that goes hand in hand with it. We have autism in the family anyway so i know how cruel children can be and it breaks my heart to think my son may have to cope with that shit as well as autism :( 

The therapy sessions dont really bother me but i was wondering if anyone who has experience with them can shed light on them fro me? Personal experiences etc?

Also i have a few example of my sons behaviour, and i was wondering if any seem to put him in the ASD?

* When excited he holds his hands under his chin and wiggles his fingers really fast, sometimes exclaming 'ooo' excitedly.

* He hates bubbles in his drink and in the bath (weirdly this doesnt happen on every occassion but when it does he gets very upset, crying and all)

* He hates acceleration in cars (when hes inside) He really screams and wriggles to get free - this one has only started happening this week.

* He hates to get dirty. Loves messy play, just not getting food/drink on himself - he literally will not continue his food without him being wiped clean.

*He is petrified of hand-driers and he covers his ears when he sees one/and or will not enter a toilet if one is there.


Im not sure about his speech as that is such a confusing topic :wacko: Like - (possible explanation of a problem they think he has) he may only say something, not because he's learnt the meaning of it but, he's learnt that it is an acceptable thing to say in that situation(....wtf??):shrug: my mind is a bit boggled by that last statement alone :haha: 

Anyway thanks for reading, i appreciate any/all replies :flower:

xx


----------



## AP

:hugs: It is frightening to think about the future. Here, autism awareness is being implied in schools in the hope of gaining some wider understanding from everyone. I will say though, our experience so far at school has been fantastic and all the kids are insanely caring.

Our Alex hasnt been on many group sessions but at that age she couldnt really take part in them either, she ran amock and hated things like that. Now, she loves it. Things can turn around - even with autism

With speech is not just about whether they can say anything or not, but how it is used and applied - it needs to be an impairment of somewhat.


----------



## alibaba24

I fret about bullies too then I remind myself every child (sadly) is vulnerable too bullies and is part of life most of us have to deal with. Autism or not. X


----------



## Plex

It confuses me when they talk about him 'repeating what he knows to be an acceptable answer' (one that he has previously learnt). Its confusing as he talks within context and without prompting. To be honest, that is one part of all this im happy to leave the thinking about to the professionals! I have tried to look into it all but i find it so hard to understand fully. I'll continue to try to help him understand things. Think thats all i can do at the moment.

Im relieved that some schools seem to be more adept at helping children with autism, my brother and his son have autism, dyslexia and adhd. When my brother was growing up little support was available. My nephew took years to statement due to lots and lots of delays. I think, even though these events were years ago it still frightens me that that could be a possibility.

I also know bullies will pick on anyone if they are a little different, as thats how bullies are. I only talk from the experience of my nephew, it scares me. Like you i am trying not to dwell on it. Thats difficult though :( 

:flower: xx


----------



## alibaba24

My daughter has a language problem and its Mind boggling!


----------



## Plex

Glad im not the only one who finds it all so confusing!!!

I just so glad that there are these people who make it their lifes work to help our children through these things :D Especially as i didnt think he had a problem last year. Its only know all his little quirks are becoming more noticeable. Maybe because im looking form them? I dont know :shrug: 

How far along the process are you Ali?? xx


----------



## alibaba24

Plex said:


> Glad im not the only one who finds it all so confusing!!!
> 
> I just so glad that there are these people who make it their lifes work to help our children through these things :D Especially as i didnt think he had a problem last year. Its only know all his little quirks are becoming more noticeable. Maybe because im looking form them? I dont know :shrug:
> 
> How far along the process are you Ali?? xx

You are so not alone ! My daughter has had the Griffith assessment. You could have knocked me over with a feather when nursery raised there concerns with me as I knew she was behind but never suspected autism. But then the more I read the more I thought she was on the spectrum. Now 8 months later I'm not convinced anymore :wacko:. The biggest issue is her language delay. Her speech is perfect but she doesn't understand language and used to repeat everything. Nursery say she has problems with routine etc but I don't agree her language barrier means she doesn't always know what's going on around her so gets upset at times. What are your sons quirks x


----------



## alibaba24

Sorry just saw you put them on first post. My daughter is v similar x


----------



## Plex

Ive not heard much on the griffiths assessment - i think i did look into it last year - is it something they do when the child is between 2-3? Or can that be done anytime? 

When my son first started nursery he became disruptive and had one day where he was throwing things and clinging onto large objects like the table for instance. Since that episode hes adjusted quite well. I do think he is delayed speech/language wise but i also believe he understands more than all the professionals think he does. That part i find frustrating as no-one seems to take my word on board :( I think, im just over thinking things at the moment tbh.

How long have you thought ur daughter had a language delay? I find this all hard as i wasnt/have never been around children much so dont know milestones - especially for speaking. xx


----------



## Plex

Bless her - ur poor daughter, I completely agree with u - if ur daughter finds understanding of language difficult then how can she be expected to grasp a routine quickly in somewhere different to home? :shrug: xx


----------



## alibaba24

Plex I was the same as you . this is my first daughter we are talking about and I was clueless. I noticed she was copying things from the TV at age 3 but thought it was harmless however I was told its echolia. When you Google that you get hit with thousands if pages with autism. It was then I realises she was quite delayed with her play etc too. She also has a habbit of learning appropriate phrases rather than using her own language. She sounds fine but does she say something because she understands what it means or does she just know its the correct response to give. I'm typing off my phone it's tricky to explain but you can add me on fb if you like x


----------



## Plex

Thats my thoughts exactly - how do we know our children speak through understanding or just by thinking its the right thing to say at the time?? 

I will be asking the peadiatrician lots pf questions on this lolol poor person! 

I havent googled much in the way of autism recently, think ill do that if my internet doesnt keep cutting out on me :grr: xx


----------



## Thurinius

I am so like you. I just thought my son had a speech delay, and everyone kept telling me boys speak later. And I don't really hang out with anyone with kids the same age so I really didn't know how far behind he was. Feel bit stupid now. 
We did group speech therapy in the summer and that's what kicked him off speaking at 3.5 years. Six months ago he didn't say anything now he has nearly 200 words, and has started to string words together. 
The consultant has said she's pretty sure he's autistic but we've got to wait 6 months for proper diagnostics. I try not to google it, I find it upsetting at the moment as we are still trying to digest it all. I can't look too far into the future. I'm hoping he's mildly affected but now he's talking it's clear he has some repetitive things. Like when he's upset he'll say 'cbeebies 121' which is the channel number.


----------



## alibaba24

Plex I think the way I see it now is my daughter uses all the lanuage iv taught her or she's copied from someone else. She never makes up her own conversation. Doesn't come out with the hilarious things kids do. I mean this isn't much to go on but if you look close enough you can sometimes tell what is an automates response and when they are really engaging in conversation. The thing is once they grasp the basics then there language can really take off with practice x


----------



## scotsgirl

Hi everyone, my son has just turned 3 and has a speech and language delay, delayed development, poor gross motor skills and a lack of spatial awareness. I know exactly what you mean by your child saying the correct answer to a question as if it is something that has been rehearsed rather than something thought up by themselves if you get what I mean. My son has came on leaps and bounds with early intervention which confuses me at times cos it makes me wonder if everything is actually alright with him now. He has his diagnostic assessment later today and a big meeting in November to discuss there findings. It's a stressful time but I just take comfort in the fact he is a happy little boy.


----------



## alibaba24

Scots girl that's exactly it they know its the right answer. They might always give the same answer too rather than thinking up there own creative speech. Keep us posted on his diagnostic app x


----------



## Plex

Scots - how did his assessment go? 

We had our group sessions today and i feel a bit let down to be honest. Now they have me thinking there are problems the dr thinks there isnt :grr: really dont know what the hell is going on and feel a bit frustrated with it all!

My concern is now he wont receive any help as the doctor doesnt think there is a problem yet EVERYONE else thinks there is and hes like 1yr behind :shrug: I didnt expect all the SAME questions again so was completely unprepared and feel that now ive not said everything that i should have :( this whole process is upsetting. Feel like ive ruined any chance of my son getting the help he needs :(

fed up. x


----------



## alibaba24

Just go back to the doctors to discuss what the others have said. I feel your frustration x


----------



## Spaggy37

Hi, i have a 2 yr 2 month old ds, we are currently halfway through an 18 week waiting list to see the paediatrican, he is non verbal, head bangs (the harder the better) rocks when excited, stacks things in lines, also hates bubbles in his bath, picky eater, doesn't understand that chucking food on the floor is effectively finishing the meal, wakes up through the night,hates strangers, doesn't know how to play with others etc etc. We currently feel like we are in limbo at the moment, just loving him and trying to keep him safe and happy. Plus i have a 5 month old, myslef and my hsuband are shattered :coffee:


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: my son is on the journey too. He's learning to speak of sorts now but its a disorder, he says random sentences can't say mummy etc. I'm sure its echolalia tbh. He currently is obsessed with ow, don't do that. Which is just mortifying when out!!! He just says is randomly too several times a day. He must have heard it at nursery I reckon x


----------



## scotsgirl

Hiya the assessment itself went ok. It's hard to tell as the therapist didn't give much away, just that his eye contact was poor. He has improved so much again in the last few weeks it's so confusing although that's a positive. I have my final appointment November the 12th to discuss there findings. All this waiting is so frustrating, I just wanna shake them and scream "tell me what your thinking"


----------



## Plex

Thurinius - I still dont know what to think is going on with Sam. I now think that there is more to it all than i have done previously. I also feel stupid about all this and I feel like im over reacting now they seem complacent about it. Just cant win!! Its good to hear that they will pursue a diagnosis for ur boy- are they continuing help aswell? 

Unfortunately i have googled stuff and regret it :( I have seen my greatest fears but also seen some truely amazing individuals. xx

Spaggy - Gosh hun, no wonder ur shattered :hugs: Have u had any intervention at all/help from other agencies? xx

Scots - It feels like ages away doesnt it? Our review meeting is for the 5th Nov, I completely agree with the wanting to shake the answers outta them lol I feel like I cant move forward without knowing their views on all this. xx

I keep blaming myself - is he behaving like this due to something i have done/not done? Yesterday he started pulling his hair, not just a little bit but massive chunks, fist fulls of hair and dragged his hands through/down like he's going to pull it all out yet he doesnt look like he's in pain???? 

He also bites the skin off his fingers until they bleed and even then he keeps biting them. Hate to feel like im in the dark about all this. Need answers and need them now! lol


----------



## Plex

Well, just a day left till we know more about whats what. I have to work tonight so will be pretty shattered going in there at 12pm 2moro - i have a scan first thing in the am so not gunna get much sleep before i go :(

I havent written anything down as of yet(sure i did write something down but have lost it :dohh:). Im not sure what they want/need to know and whats irrelevant :shrug: x


----------



## alibaba24

Plex please don't feel that way its nothing you have done :) just write everything down that way you can't go wrong x


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :hugs: sure does feel that way sometimes though.

Im gunna write some stuff down later when hes in bed, hopefully my brain wont go blank then :doh: xx


----------



## Reid

Plex said:


> Well, just a day left till we know more about whats what. I have to work tonight so will be pretty shattered going in there at 12pm 2moro - i have a scan first thing in the am so not gunna get much sleep before i go :(
> 
> I havent written anything down as of yet(sure i did write something down but have lost it :dohh:). Im not sure what they want/need to know and whats irrelevant :shrug: x

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Plex

Well, Samuel now has an official diagnosis of autism, although they say he is high functioning as he can interact well with adults etc. He checked quite a lot off the autism diagnosis check list so i know he is behind in a lot more areas than i originally thought. It is a good thing to know, a relief thats for sure.

He has a specialist teacher going out to his nursery 2moro am to assess him - i think this is when they sort out a statement for him???? Not entirely sure but at the moment i dont care - we know whats we're dealing with and thats good enough for now :D xx


----------



## Reid

Plex said:


> Well, Samuel now has an official diagnosis of autism, although they say he is high functioning as he can interact well with adults etc. He checked quite a lot off the autism diagnosis check list so i know he is behind in a lot more areas than i originally thought. It is a good thing to know, a relief thats for sure.
> 
> He has a specialist teacher going out to his nursery 2moro am to assess him - i think this is when they sort out a statement for him???? Not entirely sure but at the moment i dont care - we know whats we're dealing with and thats good enough for now :D xx

Sounds like it's went well and you sound very positive which is fantastic xx


----------



## Thurinius

We are lucky that autism is so in the news, it means there is lots of help out there. So yes, sad though it is, it is good that you have that diagnosis 


can I ask what sort of tests they did? We are waiting for our tests for an autism confirmation.


----------



## Plex

Thurinius - I started to write a reply the other day but then i realised how much i needed to write and how late it was lol

I think he had a lot of tests but its remembering them all lol

Well, hes had a hearing and a sight test just to rule that out as being a problem.
He attended speech and language drop in sessions, was referred to salt and attended chatter matters.
Hes had observations (many) done by speech and language team, the child development service, peadiatrician and a child psychologist. 

Tests varied, it was mainly them watching his social interactions and the problems he had there. He had to do things such as respond to his name, engage with the tester, follow simple instructions like comb the dolls hair or asking to show where the plate/ cup/ ball is. He has done tests like putting small pegs into a board with holes in, place 3 similar red fish into a puzzle board, describe pictures. Answer simple questions about pictures ie who has no ball. 

the last part was group session in which he attended with 2 other children and they were observed as to how they interact.

Do you have an appointment coming up? xx


----------



## Thurinius

We've had an initial CDC appt but there is a six month wait for the diagnostic that will definitively give him the autistic label.
Though we have a hearing test in December, I really don't think there is anything wrong with his hearing but they need to rule it out.


----------



## Plex

I was the same with his hearing, i could whisper some things and he'd hear me, but talk normally and he'd ignore me and vice versa. Samuels initial assessment was when he was just 2, its all seems to be waiting - its taken us 1.5yrs to get to this stage. We were really not sure about Sam though as he presents quite well initially, i think maybe thats why its taken so long. I would imagine if ur boy is showing strong signs then the diagnosis should be quicker. Although this is still an area that im quite ignorant of.

Is the diagnostic appointment far off still?xx


----------



## Thurinius

Yes I can whisper do you want a biscuit in the kitchen and he will coming bombing in! But quite often I have to say his name several times to get his attention.
It's been a long process for us too all in all. I took him to the drop in speech therapy when he didn't say anything aged two they said he was very young and to wait 6 more months to see how he did.
Six months later I had a baby so that consumed me plus he was starting playgroup and I thought that might get him talking.
After the first term at playgroup they wanted to refer him to the early intervention squad thing (I still,had no inkling he was autistic I thought it was for his language) the playgroup did a big report on him as did the health visitor. However the health visitor neglected to tell us she was going on holiday for two whole months. So her report never got filed and he left playgroup.
He was in nursery for only 4 sessions before they noticed something wring and basically told me he was autistic.
So got in touch with returned health visitor,a s we were already in the system I wrangled a cdc appointment within a fortnight which was lucky.
And he may get the official diagnosis after he is four. However all the agencies are treating it as probable which is good I guess.


----------



## scotsgirl

That's great plex that you finally have answers and can move forward. I hope you get all the support and help you need. Our big meeting is on Wednesday so feeling nervous x what is the statement for?


----------

